# so confused on different tank sizes....



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

i can't seem to find anything online describing different tank sizes... my buddy says he ordered an air ride kit and the controller was set to shut off at 175 psi, but it's a '2' gallon tank... right now i have a '5' gallon tank that shuts off at 145 psi. why would i want a '5' gallon over a '2' if it holds the same pressure? someone help me out of my confusion


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

There are many options for tanks...

2 gal, 2.5 gal, 3 gal, 5 gal, I've even seen a 4 gal pancake tank.

The cutoff pressure is just the configuration with your current system. Most tanks are rated for 150 or 200 psi - not sure if those limits can be pushed or not.

The main difference between the two is aluminum versus steel. Steel tanks rust so it's always good to keep your traps dry and tank drained.

I purchased 2 VIAIR 2.5 gal 200 psi tanks - I ditched the second one and am only using 1. Two compressors keeps it filled rather conveniently.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Does it go off alot more because its smaller? Or because it holds 145 psi anyways it's the same?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

yeabmx said:


> Does it go off alot more because its smaller? Or because it holds 145 psi anyways it's the same?


 The compressors start running definitely because of both the tank size and pressure configuration of eLevel. 

I can fill up my bags twice - on the second fillup, the compressors come on and run for about 10 seconds. 

I haven't tuned my system yet and I may try the 175 setting to see what kind if luck I get with that.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

The bigger the tank, the more air it can hold obviously and more play time between compressor charge ups.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

But is that also depending on the psi? Or is 145 psi in a 2 gallon different than 145 psi in a 5 gallon?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

yeabmx said:


> But is that also depending on the psi? Or is 145 psi in a 2 gallon different than 145 psi in a 5 gallon?


 Well of course there would be a difference... 3 more gallons of capacity would give you more usable air. If you compared 175 2gal tank to a 145 5gal tank, there would be less of a difference.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

So should I up my pressure switch? My compressors already kick on alot with 145 on a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

what kind of comps u have?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Idk what size. I can check tomorrow


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

PSI = pounds per square inch 

The more square inches, the more air. A 5 gallon tank at 150psi has a much more volume of air than a 1 gallon tank at 150psi


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

So will upping my pressure switch change that? Is there a recommended psi for a certain gallon tank?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

yeabmx said:


> So will upping my pressure switch change that? Is there a recommended psi for a certain gallon tank?


 Tanks will have a max pressure rating


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Tanks will have a max pressure rating


 :thumbup:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

How do I find that out?


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

all pressure vessles should be stamped with the max rating even an air tank.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Okk ill check it out


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Not stamped but I found the exact one on eBay, 6 port 2 gallon say 150 psi max :/


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

So I think I could fit two 2 gallons back there with better space. How would I connect the two?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Can I run a line from one tank to the other and have a compressor going to each tank so I can still only have kne pressure switch? Also I have two fills because I have two seperate manifolds so would I do one fill from each tank, or just run the extra two as spare storage pretty much?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Two options:

(Option A)
Run two compressors into tank #1, have tank #2 connected to tank #1 by some sort of line (leader or airline with fittings). The compressors will pressurize both tank #1 and tank #2. You can exit either tank and go into your manifold with 1 or two lines (assuming you have a VU4).

Run a water trap on all lines entering and exiting your tank.

(I used this originally; had two water trapped lines going into tank #1, connected to tank #2 with a water trap, and one line exiting tank #2 going through a water trap, then into a Y-union, and two lines into my VU4).

(Option B)
Run two compressors: one compressor into tank #1 and 1 compressor into tank #2. One pressure sensor will handle both tank pressures as they should be close to exact on PSI. Run a line from each tank to your manifold (again, assuming you have a VU4.

Again, run a water trap on all lines entering and exiting your TANKS.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Think I'm going with the first option. Thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

connoisseurr said:


> Well of course there would be a difference... 3 more gallons of capacity would give you more usable air. If you compared 175 2gal tank to a 145 5gal tank, there would be less of a difference.


 Yes and no. 

Both pressure switches will be 30psi usually, so from 115-145psi and from 145-175psi. That 30psi is the exact same volume of air so there is not less of a difference in operating capacity between the two tanks than if they were both at 145psi or both at 175psi. The 30psi is what you have to play with before the compressors kick on. 

But yes there is a difference in the total amount of air.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Well since new tanks are not cheap I'm just going to sell my 2 gal and buy a stubby 5. Anyone looking for a 2 gallon tank?


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

:beer:2 tanks? im confused please tell me why. kinda(very) interesting


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

two smaller tanks versus 1 larger tank 

i.e. 2, 2.5 gallon tanks or 1 5 gallon tank... All depends on what the preference is.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

having 2 tanks gives more air displacement but does it throw off the pressure sensor? well i guess not if there piggy-backed right?


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

dirtydub33 said:


> having 2 tanks gives more air displacement but does it throw off the pressure sensor? well i guess not if there piggy-backed right?


 I don't have a yes or no answer. The way I see it, the pressure sensor reads the pressure of one tanks PSI, and you are supposed to assume your second compressor is working the same duty as the first compressor pumping air into a sensor'd tank. Make sense?

I don't know about adding a second pressure sensor for a SECOND tank, but maybe accuair might have some words on that, or other members who have looked into it.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

makes sense, not that i will do such a thing im happy with my 5 gal skinny.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea I said forget that and got a chubby 5 gal


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I would personally run 2 tanks rather than 1. You only need 1 pressure switch still, fill rate is the same if the total volume is the same. Compressors -> tank 1 -> water trap -> tank 2 -> manifold is the correct setup, use the pressure switch on either tank. 

The reason behind this is moisture, the first tank will act as a buffer tank essentially, mixing the hot air instantaneously with the cold air already in their and precipitating water vapours. So that tank WILL fill with water, but zero water will get to the second tank where your manifold is fed from. It is essentially a giant water trap, but it still isn't a particulate trap so i would run a water trap between the two tanks for max efficiency. Use aluminum tanks so that the first tank doesn't rust at all and you are set for absolutely zero water or freezeups of your bags if you live in a sub-zero climate like i do


----------

